# Baby Class vs Classic vs Cubika



## line (Aug 8, 2017)

These are the main 3 I'm currently considering, the Cubika and Baby Class are in my price range right now, and the Classic is slightly out of my budget.

Is it really worth investing the extra £40-50 or so to get the Classic, or should I get one of the other two? Are there any other machines in the sub £60 range I can look into? I'm not going for the most amazing cup, just something to get me started with home espresso. Thanks!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

A quick check has shown that they share some interchangeable parts. Don't know to what extent that will give you something akin to a Classic. Also there is the new / old (pre Phillips) models to consider which are considerably different. If you can stretch, then I would save for a good used pre 2015 Classic. They come up on here quite often.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a start..


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I would rule out the Cubika.

Classic & Baby have almost identical internals - from memory the Baby OPV is a different type but boiler, solenoid, pump are identical.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a Cubika many years ago and it was great to get started on but I found myself wanting more with it. For instance a non-pressurised portafilter being the first upgrade.

The classic is great and if you look second hand it can be quite cheap too.


----------



## line (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone; I ended up getting a Baby Class for a bit over £50! I'm likely to upgrade in the future, but I think I should save a bit for now


----------

